# SGP ultra crystal



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

Finally
http://www.spigen.co...ed-crystal.html
of course it comes out AFTER i purchased 2 flex HD's
best screen protector I owned (UC - droid x)


----------



## Dream (Aug 22, 2011)

Im debating on if I should get this one or the Nano they offer.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I have a nano right now. I'm keeping that until they come out with an anti-fingerprint version of the curved screen protector. <3 good anti-fingerprint screen protectors!


----------



## Forgetful (Jul 23, 2011)

I bought the ultra crystal normal when they were still selling it. I I feel ripped off since it doesn't stay on around the edge. :-[

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

i keep my phone completly naked and just try and take care of it as long as humanly possible.

a risky game i play but nothing looks as good as a phone in all its naked glory.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Forgetful said:


> I bought the ultra crystal normal when they were still selling it. I I feel ripped off since it doesn't stay on around the edge. :-[
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Imho, they should have given these users a free nano.

Sent from my phone. Prepare for atrocious Swype typos.


----------

